# Filled pork shots?



## alblancher (Dec 30, 2011)

I am looking for something to bring to a party Saturday and I want to give pork shots a shot.   I'll slice some kielbasa, wrap with bacon and sprinkle a bit of rub and brown sugar on them.

I would like to fill them with a cream cheese stuffing similar to ABTS.  Question is when should I fill them?  Worried that if I fill them during prep the cream cheese will melt out or the bacon and sausage will not get crispy before the cream cheese is over cooked.   

I'm thinking I should fill them once the shots are starting to crisp up and then return to the smoker until the filling starts to get some color on it?

Any ideas?  Maybe 2 hours on the smoker before filling and an hour after filling  at 230 or so?

Thanks


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 30, 2011)

Can't wait to see what you come up with Al!


----------



## bigeyedavid (Dec 30, 2011)

Sounds like a plan .You could also put your cheese in the freezer to firm it up .Dont let it freeze just get a bit harder should take longer to melt.Just an idea


----------



## solaryellow (Dec 30, 2011)

alblancher said:


> I am looking for something to bring to a party Saturday and I want to give pork shots a shot.   I'll slice some kielbasa, wrap with bacon and sprinkle a bit of rub and brown sugar on them.
> 
> I would like to fill them with a cream cheese stuffing similar to ABTS.  Question is when should I fill them?  Worried that if I fill them during prep the cream cheese will melt out or the bacon and sausage will not get crispy before the cream cheese is over cooked.
> 
> ...




One issue you may run into filling them later is that the thinner bacon will shrink closing the "cup" a bit. I would think the best time to fill them is about an hour and a half into it Al. I have never tried putting cream cheese in them so it is entirely a guess. Also, if you are going to use a rub try using something with little or no salt unless this is homemade bacon and sausage that doesn't have much to begin with.

Don't forget the pics!


----------



## Dutch (Dec 30, 2011)

Maybe instead of using cream cheese, use some temp cheese cut into cubes and form the sausage around the cheese. Then wrap with bacon and sprinkle with your rub and into your smoker.


----------



## mdboatbum (Dec 30, 2011)

The smoke will "cap" the cream cheese, IE make it firmer on the outside so it won't run out or anything. ABT's run for 2 1/2 to 3 hours with no problems, so I don't see the filled pork shots causing an issue. One thing to consider, with all the fat from the sausage, bacon AND cream cheese, those are gonna be really, really rich. The beauty of the ABT is that the jalapeno sorta gets in there and cuts the richness and fatty mouth feel with the crispness and heat of the pepper. You might consider putting a jalapeno slice, or even an olive inside the cream cheese to give it a little contrast. Let us know how it turns out!


----------



## alblancher (Dec 30, 2011)

Good plans guys.

Joel, I believe you where one of the firsts to post pork shots on the forum so I am glad you responded.   So the bacon will close up a bit?  Ok then maybe an hour to firm everything up and then fill.   My biggest concern is the seal between the bacon and the sausage.  I bought some cheap Wallmart bacon for this project.

Boykjo left some sweet Jalapeno  chunks at the house so I am going to make a filling with the jalapeno and then a simpler filling.  I'll do the prep work this afternoon and post a couple of pics,  I might even fry up some of my home cure bacon and dice it up to add to the cream cheese.

Bigeye,  that sounds like a plan using very cold filling.

Thanks guys


----------



## alblancher (Dec 30, 2011)

Dutch,  you and Mdboatbum kind of beat me to the punch

I do have some high temp cheese in the fridge left over from SELA so I will give that a shot also,  putting those shots on the smoker already filled.

I like the idea of something with a bit of a bite to it to mellow the grease,  there again my big concern is that the bacon - sausage seal is going to be leaky and the filling will run out.  Oh well, I'll do enough of them enough different ways that I will at least learn something.  I eat my mistakes so I am planning on having pork shots for the foreseeable future!


----------



## solaryellow (Dec 30, 2011)

alblancher said:


> Good plans guys.
> 
> Joel, I believe you where one of the firsts to post pork shots on the forum so I am glad you responded.   So the bacon will close up a bit?  Ok then maybe an hour to firm everything up and then fill.   My biggest concern is the seal between the bacon and the sausage.  I bought some cheap Wallmart bacon for this project.
> 
> ...




Thin bacon will constrict a bit as it cooks but you could still fill them. You just won't be able to get as much in there if you wait until the bacon is done.

That sounds really good Al. Don't forget the pics.


----------



## mballi3011 (Dec 30, 2011)

Now your cream cheese sounds really good addition to a good product Al. I can'twait to see them but adding the Jalapeno pieces that Joe was talking sounds really good to.


----------



## shoneyboy (Dec 30, 2011)

Al, I mix a little of the pepper liquid in with the cream cheese to thin it down and make it softer and easier to work with along with seasoning it to taste too. Then I use an icing bag (seems to works better) or just roll a piping bag using wax paper (cone shaped) and cut off the tip. Fill the bag with the mixture, then fill the peppers with the mixture. A friend of mine is a cake decorator, she has shown me different tricks to make them look like flowers (if you use an icing bag) that you would see on a cake or something.....I have been trying with no luck. So, I just use a tip that kind of makes a flower design......Now as long as there’s an opening or if not you can pipe (squirt the mixture in or on top of the ABT....A little more work, but can make them look “COOL” 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





(my word) or “Cute” 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





(Wife’s word)....The next time I make some I will take some pictures and post them....  Hope this helps ShoneyBoy


----------



## alblancher (Dec 30, 2011)

Yea, post up your art work.  I'll probably just cut the tip out of a ziplock and fill the pork shots like that,  Nothing fancy.   I am still concerned about the cheese running out of the pork shot since the bacon is just wrapped  around the outside of the disk of sausage and held with a toothpick.  Don't want to make it any thinner.  

I'll probably start putting them together this afternoon while the games are on and let everything rest in the fridge overnight.  Gonna figure about  an hour to get the smoker cleaned and up to temperature and maybe 3 hours of smoke time for the food.  These things should reheat pretty well in a low oven


----------



## solaryellow (Dec 30, 2011)

alblancher said:


> Yea, post up your art work.  I'll probably just cut the tip out of a ziplock and fill the pork shots like that,  Nothing fancy.   I am still concerned about the cheese running out of the pork shot since the bacon is just wrapped  around the outside of the disk of sausage and held with a toothpick.  Don't want to make it any thinner.
> 
> I'll probably start putting them together this afternoon while the games are on and let everything rest in the fridge overnight.  Gonna figure about  an hour to get the smoker cleaned and up to temperature and maybe 3 hours of smoke time for the food.  These things should reheat pretty well in a low oven




As long as you don't wrap them loosely you shouldn't have any problem with your plan Al. The bacon will tighten up around the sausage as it cooks.


----------



## alblancher (Dec 30, 2011)

Thanks Joel


----------



## boykjo (Dec 30, 2011)

Sound yummy.................
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	











Joe


----------



## johnnie walker (Dec 31, 2011)

How are the pork shots coming along? The wife and I did some in the oven yesterday. The bacon will shrink around the sausage and shouldn't leak. These things are tastey!


----------



## alblancher (Dec 31, 2011)

Great Question Johnny Walker

Put them together last night,







I sprinkled a bit of rub and brown sugar on them and into the smoker. 







One hour later at 250 I pulled them to stuff them

It pulled a bit of grease out of the bacon so I drained them and stuffed them

Made a couple of stuffings  

Cream Cheese, granulated garlic, dried onion and sweet relish

Cream Cheese, granulated garlic, dried onion and jalapeno relish

Cream Cheese, granulated garlic, dried onion, chopped ham, crushed cracklins  I call it Pork a Palooza!

And plain, rub and brown sugar.







HeHe  I left the remain stuffings on my coffee table with a bag of chips intending to return and enjoy a snack while the games are on BUT  my sister got a hold of it and looks like I got crumbs left.  Oh well you snooze you loose I guess.  I'll just make sure I hide them when they come off the smoker in a couple of hours.

More Qview when they get closer to being done

Thanks for looking


----------



## alblancher (Dec 31, 2011)

Second hour in Wifey tried one and her eyes kind of rolled into the back of her head.  Wow!  Think I'll let the fire burn down and keep them going another hour or so but the look great.  The Qview doesn't do them justice


----------



## alblancher (Dec 31, 2011)

Money Qview

Getting hungry so decided to pull them   2 3/4 hrs in.

Sweet relish pork shots on top of picture

Pork a Paloosa pork shots in middle

Solaryellow's original rub and brownsugar at the bottom of the picture







Jalapeno relish pork shots







Got to admit,  they are tremendous  Thanks for looking

Al


----------



## eman (Dec 31, 2011)

Air mail me some, them things look fantastic!!!!


----------



## shoneyboy (Dec 31, 2011)

Looks GREAT !!!!!


----------



## fliphyzer (Dec 31, 2011)

Hey this looks cool.  I am going to make some for apps for New Years eve at my house.  

Didnt have cream cheese and am nooooot going back to the store again, so am wrapping kielbasa in bacon, hitting it with some rub, tossing a slice of jalapeno on top then into the  smoker when the ribeye roasts come out.     After about two hours or so I will baste/drizzle with the leftover ham glaze and then let it roll for another half hour or so.  Willpost qpron soon.


----------



## sparrky (Dec 31, 2011)

sounds so good that when I was out getting some Ranch dressing for wife to have with the smoked wings I picked up items to make some, since I still have smoke left when I get the wings off.


----------



## pineywoods (Dec 31, 2011)

Those look awesome Al


----------



## jrod62 (Dec 31, 2011)

looks great !!!!!!!! i made some today with just rub and brown sugar in them turn out great.

next time i'm trying it your way


----------



## solaryellow (Dec 31, 2011)

They look great Al!


----------



## alblancher (Dec 31, 2011)

Didn't last long at the party!


----------



## sprky (Jan 1, 2012)

them 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





. I made some tonight and they was a total flop. i tried cooking them in a foil pan and that was a huge mistake they went for a grease bath swim. I tried to salvage them by draining on paper towels and back in smoker wrong they just ended up over done. I've had quite a bit to drink so that didn't help ether. ooh well 

Happy New Year


----------



## DanMcG (Jan 1, 2012)

Those had to be delicious Al. thanks for sharing the Q-view


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 1, 2012)

My God Al those look delicious! I can see why they didn't last long!


----------



## alblancher (Jan 1, 2012)

Thanks guys,

Its amazing how things just flow on this forum.  Joel had a good idea, and a couple of people tweak it, before you know you get some serious good food!

The mild ones went pretty fast, the pork a palooza shots where rich and the jalapeno relish pork shots have a bite to them.  It's important to cook a while to draw and drain the grease before filling.  The bacon sealed pretty tight so the cheese didn't leak out and I would cook them in the 260 range to crisp the bacon, especially after filling

Make extra filling to use as a chip dip.  I'm willing to bet that anything you put in an ABT can go in a pork shot.

Thanks again for the kind words


----------



## africanmeat (Jan 1, 2012)

Al they look like piece of art wow must taste great .


----------



## sparrky (Jan 1, 2012)

mine went pretty well,  I put it all together and smoked at 240. got some jalapeno cheese and some pepperoni cut it in to 1/4 cubes to mix with the cream cheese.  I only did about a dozen for trial. sorry no Pict's they all disappeared. the cream cheese didn't run out. would have liked the bacon to be a bit crisper. will look for some thin cut next time maybe.


----------



## boykjo (Jan 1, 2012)

Pineywoods said:


> Those look awesome Al




Freekin A.................
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Joe


----------



## johnnie walker (Jan 1, 2012)

Al, those look fantastic! The jalepeno relish ones soumd Mmmmm good!


----------



## berninga87 (Jan 5, 2012)

Will have to add some cream cheese next time I make these! I have a batch ready to go to a work party tomorrow with Jeff's rub and brown sugar. I have a feeling these things will have their own category soon, right next to the ABT's!


----------



## donnieonfire (Jan 5, 2012)

I knew there was a reason I joined this site. Those look awsome and I must try them myself soon.


----------



## billdawg (Jan 5, 2012)

Those look awesome Alblancher! I have done these with the brown sugar and pepper mixture, but I dont know why I didnt think of filling them with cream cheese. Thanks for the great idea!


----------



## alelover (Jan 5, 2012)

Those looks awesome Al. Great variations. I think I might try some creme fromage and jalapeno next time.


----------



## backyard bbq (Jan 5, 2012)

THOSE LOOK AMAZING!!!! NICE.


----------



## cajun smoke (Jan 5, 2012)

crushed cracklins......genius! i'm thinking about stuffing some ABT's with boudin. I'll let yall know how it turns out!


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jan 5, 2012)

Wow! I missed the final product...Pretty awesome AB...JJ


----------



## smokeydokey (Jan 6, 2012)

Hi Al,

Sorry to chime in late, Those pork shots look fantastic!

I will try some, but my inclination would be to to with herbed and spiced COLD cream cheese added after they come off to offset all the smoke flavor you have going. You might also carmelize some sweet onions and blend those into the cheese as well. Just a thought, can't wait to try them!


----------



## ronrude (Jan 6, 2012)

Great looking stuff!  Do you think you even need to wait with the cheese?  Adding the cheese later would cool your cook and slow it down.  Only because i don't know if i could wait that long!

Great idea with the cream cheese.


----------



## alblancher (Jan 6, 2012)

thanks for the kind words guys

Ronrude we are all still experimenting here so I don't know.   I like the idea of pouring off the grease (there was a good bit of grease) after the first 1.5 hrs and I believe they where easier to work with because the bacon had firmed up.


----------



## korpellakitchen (Jan 7, 2012)

Al, those look awesome 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






I like the variety that you had.  Too bad I'm trying to drop a few lbs, or I would try them for the heck of it.  Instead I will have to wait for a special occasion to make 'em.


----------



## frosty (Jan 10, 2012)

Man o Man!  Those look spectacular, I haven't tried any with cream cheese yet.  Gotta give them a go!  Thanks all for the updeated recipes.


----------



## mballi3011 (Jan 10, 2012)

Now I made some last night for the game and luckly they were better then the Game. I used the brown sugar and choiple sauce trick and they were really good but I wish now that I would have seen this thread and used some of the cream cheese that I had let over from the ABT's that I did too.


----------



## golfboy (Jan 11, 2012)

Can you take the bacon also around the bottom to keep the cheese from running out. The olive filled with cream cheese sounds good also. Anxious to see how they turn out.


----------



## alblancher (Jan 11, 2012)

You can  but it isn't necessary unless you find it easier to do then to wrap and use a toothpick or skewer.  The bacon shrinks and seals pretty tight.  I make the shots, precook to draw some grease and when I go to fill them the bacon has formed up pretty well.


----------



## sqwib (Jan 11, 2012)

Wow! dude you are the master, great job.


----------



## epiqallison (Jan 11, 2012)

wow those look awesome wish i had smella vision on my laptop i'll put those on the must try list


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Jan 11, 2012)

I really need some of them.


----------



## sparrky (Jan 12, 2012)

Just had to try some,  filled with Cream Cheese, mixed with chopped peperoni, and Jalapeno cheese and chives,  I put all together and smoked at 240, 245 for 2 hours,   Serve to members of Motorcycle club at the meeting.  got good reviews.  Cream cheese didn't melt and run out. the smoke and heat made it form a cap and the cream cheese mix was soft and good inside, not dried out at all.


----------



## tyotrain (Jan 12, 2012)

looks good nice job


----------



## alblancher (Jan 13, 2012)

Thanks for all the kind words guys.  Getting the hankering to have them again but the smoker is at the farm and I have to get up there.       If you give them a try let us know what filling you use, the combinations are endless


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Jan 13, 2012)

Al, the problem will be expansion. The cheese will increase in size, put less Creamcheese and mix some pre-fried Bacon to bulk it up, them wrap as tight as you can and go 60-90 min. with thin bacon on top at 250* to 300*f.

Have fun and...


----------



## alblancher (Jan 13, 2012)

Oh man, can you imagine using a larger sausage and wrapping the bacon as before but crack a quail egg into the pork shot?   How about a dollop of pancake mix or biscuit dough?


----------



## boozzer (Mar 9, 2012)

Was looking for a snake for our bi monthly scout dad Porker night, what a great idea so i went to the store got me a pork roast some bacon. I rolled in my own rub that i use and for the cream cheese I used Jalapeno and Sserrano peppers with fresh diced garlic and onino. will let you know how the turn out


----------



## thoseguys26 (Mar 10, 2012)

Dang! I will have to try those. Nice Job!!


----------



## alblancher (Dec 30, 2011)

I am looking for something to bring to a party Saturday and I want to give pork shots a shot.   I'll slice some kielbasa, wrap with bacon and sprinkle a bit of rub and brown sugar on them.

I would like to fill them with a cream cheese stuffing similar to ABTS.  Question is when should I fill them?  Worried that if I fill them during prep the cream cheese will melt out or the bacon and sausage will not get crispy before the cream cheese is over cooked.   

I'm thinking I should fill them once the shots are starting to crisp up and then return to the smoker until the filling starts to get some color on it?

Any ideas?  Maybe 2 hours on the smoker before filling and an hour after filling  at 230 or so?

Thanks


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 30, 2011)

Can't wait to see what you come up with Al!


----------



## bigeyedavid (Dec 30, 2011)

Sounds like a plan .You could also put your cheese in the freezer to firm it up .Dont let it freeze just get a bit harder should take longer to melt.Just an idea


----------



## solaryellow (Dec 30, 2011)

alblancher said:


> I am looking for something to bring to a party Saturday and I want to give pork shots a shot.   I'll slice some kielbasa, wrap with bacon and sprinkle a bit of rub and brown sugar on them.
> 
> I would like to fill them with a cream cheese stuffing similar to ABTS.  Question is when should I fill them?  Worried that if I fill them during prep the cream cheese will melt out or the bacon and sausage will not get crispy before the cream cheese is over cooked.
> 
> ...




One issue you may run into filling them later is that the thinner bacon will shrink closing the "cup" a bit. I would think the best time to fill them is about an hour and a half into it Al. I have never tried putting cream cheese in them so it is entirely a guess. Also, if you are going to use a rub try using something with little or no salt unless this is homemade bacon and sausage that doesn't have much to begin with.

Don't forget the pics!


----------



## Dutch (Dec 30, 2011)

Maybe instead of using cream cheese, use some temp cheese cut into cubes and form the sausage around the cheese. Then wrap with bacon and sprinkle with your rub and into your smoker.


----------



## mdboatbum (Dec 30, 2011)

The smoke will "cap" the cream cheese, IE make it firmer on the outside so it won't run out or anything. ABT's run for 2 1/2 to 3 hours with no problems, so I don't see the filled pork shots causing an issue. One thing to consider, with all the fat from the sausage, bacon AND cream cheese, those are gonna be really, really rich. The beauty of the ABT is that the jalapeno sorta gets in there and cuts the richness and fatty mouth feel with the crispness and heat of the pepper. You might consider putting a jalapeno slice, or even an olive inside the cream cheese to give it a little contrast. Let us know how it turns out!


----------



## alblancher (Dec 30, 2011)

Good plans guys.

Joel, I believe you where one of the firsts to post pork shots on the forum so I am glad you responded.   So the bacon will close up a bit?  Ok then maybe an hour to firm everything up and then fill.   My biggest concern is the seal between the bacon and the sausage.  I bought some cheap Wallmart bacon for this project.

Boykjo left some sweet Jalapeno  chunks at the house so I am going to make a filling with the jalapeno and then a simpler filling.  I'll do the prep work this afternoon and post a couple of pics,  I might even fry up some of my home cure bacon and dice it up to add to the cream cheese.

Bigeye,  that sounds like a plan using very cold filling.

Thanks guys


----------



## alblancher (Dec 30, 2011)

Dutch,  you and Mdboatbum kind of beat me to the punch

I do have some high temp cheese in the fridge left over from SELA so I will give that a shot also,  putting those shots on the smoker already filled.

I like the idea of something with a bit of a bite to it to mellow the grease,  there again my big concern is that the bacon - sausage seal is going to be leaky and the filling will run out.  Oh well, I'll do enough of them enough different ways that I will at least learn something.  I eat my mistakes so I am planning on having pork shots for the foreseeable future!


----------



## solaryellow (Dec 30, 2011)

alblancher said:


> Good plans guys.
> 
> Joel, I believe you where one of the firsts to post pork shots on the forum so I am glad you responded.   So the bacon will close up a bit?  Ok then maybe an hour to firm everything up and then fill.   My biggest concern is the seal between the bacon and the sausage.  I bought some cheap Wallmart bacon for this project.
> 
> ...




Thin bacon will constrict a bit as it cooks but you could still fill them. You just won't be able to get as much in there if you wait until the bacon is done.

That sounds really good Al. Don't forget the pics.


----------



## mballi3011 (Dec 30, 2011)

Now your cream cheese sounds really good addition to a good product Al. I can'twait to see them but adding the Jalapeno pieces that Joe was talking sounds really good to.


----------



## shoneyboy (Dec 30, 2011)

Al, I mix a little of the pepper liquid in with the cream cheese to thin it down and make it softer and easier to work with along with seasoning it to taste too. Then I use an icing bag (seems to works better) or just roll a piping bag using wax paper (cone shaped) and cut off the tip. Fill the bag with the mixture, then fill the peppers with the mixture. A friend of mine is a cake decorator, she has shown me different tricks to make them look like flowers (if you use an icing bag) that you would see on a cake or something.....I have been trying with no luck. So, I just use a tip that kind of makes a flower design......Now as long as there’s an opening or if not you can pipe (squirt the mixture in or on top of the ABT....A little more work, but can make them look “COOL” 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





(my word) or “Cute” 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





(Wife’s word)....The next time I make some I will take some pictures and post them....  Hope this helps ShoneyBoy


----------



## alblancher (Dec 30, 2011)

Yea, post up your art work.  I'll probably just cut the tip out of a ziplock and fill the pork shots like that,  Nothing fancy.   I am still concerned about the cheese running out of the pork shot since the bacon is just wrapped  around the outside of the disk of sausage and held with a toothpick.  Don't want to make it any thinner.  

I'll probably start putting them together this afternoon while the games are on and let everything rest in the fridge overnight.  Gonna figure about  an hour to get the smoker cleaned and up to temperature and maybe 3 hours of smoke time for the food.  These things should reheat pretty well in a low oven


----------



## solaryellow (Dec 30, 2011)

alblancher said:


> Yea, post up your art work.  I'll probably just cut the tip out of a ziplock and fill the pork shots like that,  Nothing fancy.   I am still concerned about the cheese running out of the pork shot since the bacon is just wrapped  around the outside of the disk of sausage and held with a toothpick.  Don't want to make it any thinner.
> 
> I'll probably start putting them together this afternoon while the games are on and let everything rest in the fridge overnight.  Gonna figure about  an hour to get the smoker cleaned and up to temperature and maybe 3 hours of smoke time for the food.  These things should reheat pretty well in a low oven




As long as you don't wrap them loosely you shouldn't have any problem with your plan Al. The bacon will tighten up around the sausage as it cooks.


----------



## alblancher (Dec 30, 2011)

Thanks Joel


----------



## boykjo (Dec 30, 2011)

Sound yummy.................
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	











Joe


----------



## johnnie walker (Dec 31, 2011)

How are the pork shots coming along? The wife and I did some in the oven yesterday. The bacon will shrink around the sausage and shouldn't leak. These things are tastey!


----------



## alblancher (Dec 31, 2011)

Great Question Johnny Walker

Put them together last night,







I sprinkled a bit of rub and brown sugar on them and into the smoker. 







One hour later at 250 I pulled them to stuff them

It pulled a bit of grease out of the bacon so I drained them and stuffed them

Made a couple of stuffings  

Cream Cheese, granulated garlic, dried onion and sweet relish

Cream Cheese, granulated garlic, dried onion and jalapeno relish

Cream Cheese, granulated garlic, dried onion, chopped ham, crushed cracklins  I call it Pork a Palooza!

And plain, rub and brown sugar.







HeHe  I left the remain stuffings on my coffee table with a bag of chips intending to return and enjoy a snack while the games are on BUT  my sister got a hold of it and looks like I got crumbs left.  Oh well you snooze you loose I guess.  I'll just make sure I hide them when they come off the smoker in a couple of hours.

More Qview when they get closer to being done

Thanks for looking


----------



## alblancher (Dec 31, 2011)

Second hour in Wifey tried one and her eyes kind of rolled into the back of her head.  Wow!  Think I'll let the fire burn down and keep them going another hour or so but the look great.  The Qview doesn't do them justice


----------



## alblancher (Dec 31, 2011)

Money Qview

Getting hungry so decided to pull them   2 3/4 hrs in.

Sweet relish pork shots on top of picture

Pork a Paloosa pork shots in middle

Solaryellow's original rub and brownsugar at the bottom of the picture







Jalapeno relish pork shots







Got to admit,  they are tremendous  Thanks for looking

Al


----------



## eman (Dec 31, 2011)

Air mail me some, them things look fantastic!!!!


----------

